# Where to buy



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Where in NI can one buy some Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner?


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Amazon, however Orchard Auto Cares wheel cleanse is great.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Cheers.
Espuma 0532-05 5L Revolution Wheel Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

ring them, they have distributors everywhere.


----------

